# Best Route to avoid Paris



## cadi-1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good route to avoid Paris going south towards Toulouse


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toulouse*

Hi

I have not done the journey, but when I was considering going via Toulouse to Spain.

Calais - Boulogne - Rouen - Evreux - Dreux - Orleans - Vierzon - Chateauroux - Limoges - Toulouse.

You don't go through those towns. but follow signs to them.

Hope this helps.

You can get to Toulouse toll free if you wish with just a slight tweek to the route.

Russell


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
As Russell says, I have done this route many times good roads all the way down.


Ron


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The Rouen way is the best....
1 amendment I will add to Russell's is after Dreux you have Chartres. Instead of going via Orleons you can also head down the N10 to Chateaudun, Blois and then follow signs to Chateauroux. This will bring you out further down and on to the free A20 motorway.
At jn 53 (?) where the toll road starts you can come off and follow the old N road down to Cahors and on to Toulouse.

Check out the campsite database, a few aires and stopovers are listed along the route..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can confirm that Rapide561 route is ideal and no peage except for about 11 euro between Calais & Rouen.
We use this route nearly every year. but go via Chartres.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The routes that Russell and Tonka have suggested are both good as we have in the past used both routes. Most people rush these routes but it is nice if you have time to look around.

Only downside is at this time of year the water will be turned off on most aires . Most campsites also closed so you will have to plan your stops.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## cadi-1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the reply.

Will try this route when we go down in 3 weeks. Can't wait!

Merry Xmas to you all.


----------

